# Oranges & Manderins.



## Fishfryer (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi 
Could anyone tell me what sort of income can be achieved from a 13000m2
plot of oranges & manderins in spain Please
Thanks 
Paul


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure many of us will know the answer to this. Do you own an orchard? Are thinking of buying one?


Jo xxx


----------



## Fishfryer (Oct 28, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure many of us will know the answer to this. Do you own an orchard? Are thinking of buying one?
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


We are thinking of buying one, was just wondering if anyone knew the general return you can make. 
Only got the sellers word for it, no paperwork.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Fishfryer said:


> Hi
> Could anyone tell me what sort of income can be achieved from a 13000m2
> plot of oranges & manderins in spain Please
> Thanks
> Paul


Not a lot. I looked at various places of 25000m2 in full production before we bought & am glad we didn't. When they are in season unless you have a buyer , you can't give em away. that was one of the first things our neighbours told us when we commented on the amount of oranges that had fallen from their trees. 
A good place to find out prices for fruit , vegetables, meat, etc; is the La Verdad on wednesdays . They have a pullout section called coperativo ( I think ) , which gives all the wholesale prices , high,low & average, attained during the previous week.
The prices will make you cry. Normally when they are in season the price doesn't even cover the production costs !

Oranges ,lemons, peaches, nectarines, etc, etc, you'll see more on the ground than you'll see picked & that's in the commercial growers fields ! There's more lettuces, broccoli, left in a field than go to market after the co-ops have been through which all the locals help themselves to before they get ploughed in.

If your being told you'll get a decent income, be very wary. In 2009 ,here in Murcia it was the 1st year in living memory that not one sector of the fruit, veg; meat, made a profit & 40 % of the farmers were talking of packing it in. In fact this year there is far more agricultural land , in production until recently, up for sale. In a recession !!


----------



## Fishfryer (Oct 28, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Not a lot. I looked at various places of 25000m2 in full production before we bought & am glad we didn't. When they are in season unless you have a buyer , you can't give em away. that was one of the first things our neighbours told us when we commented on the amount of oranges that had fallen from their trees.
> A good place to find out prices for fruit , vegetables, meat, etc; is the La Verdad on wednesdays . They have a pullout section called coperativo ( I think ) , which gives all the wholesale prices , high,low & average, attained during the previous week.
> The prices will make you cry. Normally when they are in season the price doesn't even cover the production costs !
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for that!! 
Very informative! Best not buy one then! Haha.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well it does beg the question why they would be selling a successful business at this time of the year, just before the "harvest" ??? Altho some do have contracts with jam/marmalade producers etc????!!!

But I dont know enough about that "industry"!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Well it does beg the question why they would be selling a successful business at this time of the year, just before the "harvest" ??? Altho some do have contracts with jam/marmalade producers etc????!!!
> 
> But I dont know enough about that "industry"!!
> 
> Jo xxx


What an excellent idea - you could supply the entire British expat community with marmalade!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Precios de origen | Cooperativismo Regional | laverdad.es
Here's a list of the prices . Lemons are bad but mandarins are up as they are just coming in to season. As it goes on the price will drop like a brick. 
Just an aside look at the price of tomatoes !! they'll be sky high in the market this week.


----------



## Fishfryer (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks Gus,
Much appreciated


Speak soon


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Precios de origen | Cooperativismo Regional | laverdad.es
> Here's a list of the prices . Lemons are bad but mandarins are up as they are just coming in to season. As it goes on the price will drop like a brick.
> Just an aside look at the price of tomatoes !! they'll be sky high in the market this week.


That's really interesting and thanks for posting. The only thing is I can only get to the 5th of April on this page. How can I up date it?

PS Isn't it amazing what people on this forum know?? I thought no one was going to answer this thread!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That's really interesting and thanks for posting. The only thing is I can only get to the 5th of April on this page. How can I up date it?
> 
> PS Isn't it amazing what people on this forum know?? I thought no one was going to answer this thread!!


For some reason it's not updating . I've been on it this morning & it won't go past that date !


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

I know nothing about the commercial side of it, but I know that this year in our shop we have given away oranges, lemons and pomegranates that our customers have kindly donated (by which I mean 'are going to put in the basura if we don't want them'!) 6 months later the wholesale price for lemons was nearly 45c EACH! So I can quite believe the postsabove - and yes, it is amazing what people on the forum know!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

fourgotospain said:


> I know nothing about the commercial side of it, but I know that this year in our shop we have given away oranges, lemons and pomegranates that our customers have kindly donated (by which I mean 'are going to put in the basura if we don't want them'!) 6 months later the wholesale price for lemons was nearly 45c EACH! So I can quite believe the postsabove - and yes, it is amazing what people on the forum know!


I think last year's citrus crop - like lots of other things - were badly affected by the wettest winter for 60 years, which might explain the 45c lemons?

We are getting limes in the village shops this year, never seen that before. I quite enjoy a slice of lime in my G&T.


----------

